# mac mini.. can i use a regular coputer monitor



## PlUc (Aug 24, 2003)

hey hows it going everyone..i was thinkin about purchasing a mac mini, but then i was thinkin i would have to factor in the cost of a monitor. i was wonding if i could buy a regular monitor and use it or would i need apple only.. any help would be great


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

You can use a regular monitor. You can actually use a regular monitor for the Mac Pro as well. The Mini was marketed to be used with standard "Windows" peripherals. It is supposed to convince Windows users to switch over with ease.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Unless you have a DVI to VGA converter, you must use a monitor with a DVI connection.

Left: DVI
Right: VGA


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Most modern LCD monitors have DVI connections, so that shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup.


----------

